# Martin Logan Dynamo Sub - Thoughts?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I have some space limitations, and a need to place the sub into a cabinet layout. The size of the Dynamo works perfectly, any ideas on comparable units I should consider. Recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you got the specs/size on the Dynamo? I've not heard much on it before, but we may can find something comparable and give you some suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

rdh701:

I have had two of them for about two weeks, and so far I am extremely happy. I am still doing some experimentation with placement within my room, levels, room treatment, etc, but I have to say that they are a very nice sub. Out of the box, the response wasn't too bad, as measured with REW (after I figured out some issues with placement that - I think - lead to the subs partially cancelling each other out). As I have them now, they are very flat to 20-25 Hz up to 70 Hz (crossover is set at 80 Hz) where there is a fairly narrow, but deep null, which I'm thinking is a residual placement issue.

For Sonnie, as far as specs go, the Dynamo is a 10" sub that is rated at 200W (conservatively?) and down to 25 Hz.

They are regarded as being very "musical", which I take to mean that they actually reproduce more than one note. I was able to test this this evening after buying new Yo Yo Ma (cello) and Peter Hurford (pipe organ) CDs this afternoon. Low bass on the pipe organ was not boomy, but clear and accurate with well defined notes. The Yo Yo Ma CD was, in some ways, even more impressive because the lows aren't so low, but they are much richer. I found my Dynamos very subtly backed up my mains (which will go to about 50 Hz, although as above I have set a higher crossover).

I have also watched all or parts of several movies -- and there's plenty of crash and bang when you want it. In fact, I keep getting in trouble with my wife, something about waking up the three year old twins (my first twins :bigsmile and 8 month old upstairs...I wouldn't be dumb enough to say that a Dynamo will keep up with a 15" sub like a DD15 or something in a large room, but in my 21 x 13 x 7.5 room, I'm not left wanting.

Notwithstanding the precedingg sentence (I wasn't wanting, but I've kind of had upgraditis lately), I did hook up a new Buttkicker yesterday, so now I'm really starting to have some fun...Das Boot anyone? :jump: Those kiddies may never sleep again! :devil: 

So, in short, here's one thumbs up, if that helps any.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty nice sub... what do they cost?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, the specs, etc. are on the Martin Logan site under the info for the Dynamo sub. Cost is right around $500.


----------



## Woochifer (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice sealed sub that doesn't take up very much room or break the bank. Plus, it's readily available at the Magnolia Home Theater ministores inside Best Buy. From what I've heard of it, it will likely not go much below ~27 Hz without benefit of the boundary gain that you'll get from a smaller room. At $500, it's a very good starting point if you're looking for something that delivers taut, tight bass, and you don't need the last word in lower end extension. Other sealed subs in that general price range include B&W, Atlantic Technology, Rocket, and the Dayton Titanic kits. 

In general, I like sealed subs in smaller rooms because the dropoff at the low end will occur at roughly the same rate as the boundary gain. With a ported sub, the boundary gain can create an overpowering low end.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Woochifer said:


> With a ported sub, the boundary gain can create an overpowering low end.


Yes, but this is IMO not necessary a bad thing as long as small rooms will need a steeper house curve:T But this is all a matter of taste!!

B Rgds
Blaser


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Woochifer said:


> With a ported sub, the boundary gain can create an overpowering low end.


Thereby showing the need for a BFD or equivalent and REW. Hence this forum. :T


----------

